# Polarización de BJt base común con una sola fuente



## DanNeil (May 10, 2010)

Buenas tardes, respetados compañeros.

Estoy buscando una polarización de base común, pero con una sola fuente, ¿ es posible?.
 Encontré ya una configuración que sugiere que la base va a tierra, hay una resistencia en colector y la entrada es por el emisor, pero sin fuentes en el diagrama.

Por otro lado hallé una configuración pero con dos fuentes, mi pregunta es si puedo desarrollar un divisor de tensión que me de virtualmente el efeecto de las dos fuentes.

Sé que debo lograr amplificación de tensión por mi salida de colector, y que la corriente se debe recortar un poco Ie=Ib+Ic, porque una parte chica se  va por la base y otra al colector, en dónde tengo la salida, pero ser casi la misma.

¿podría alguien mostrarme o sugeirme como lograr la polarización con una sola fuente?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kuoyaoming (May 10, 2010)

Hola, se puede hacerlo con una fuente, para eso tenes que calcular la R1 y R2 que se muestra en el grafico que adjunte...


----------



## DanNeil (May 10, 2010)

Qué bien, muchas gracias.


----------



## mufo (May 30, 2010)

a mi tambien me interesa esa configuracion, pero como muchos aqui aprendiendo
tengo una celda de 0.5v 6A y quisiera saber si puedo elevar esa tencion hasta unos 6v.
se que uniendo celdas se puede pero son caras, por eso es mi consulta

saludos


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> a mi tambien me interesa esa configuracion, pero como muchos aqui aprendiendo
> tengo una celda de 0.5v 6A y quisiera saber si puedo elevar esa tencion hasta unos 6v.
> se que uniendo celdas se puede pero son caras, por eso es mi consulta
> 
> saludos



cuando decis celdas te referis a baterias AA normales o de que tipo no tienes una fuente variable? seria bueno que tengas una maxime cuando uno esta pasando por analisis de circuitos salu2

PD. companero si no tienes una variable te recomendaria que en serio te armes una te adjunta un link de una variable sencilla y muy buena el linksolo haces click en el nombre)
Ver el archivo adjunto 57


----------



## mufo (May 30, 2010)

celda me referia a una celda solar que entrega 0.5v y 6A


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> celda me referia a una celda solar que entrega 0.5v y 6A



ah!! ya le entendi si juntas varias en serie aumentas tension pero dividis corriente aunque no se cual vaya a ser la carga pero no es por nada pero lo de celdas solares es un tema aparte del de polarizacion de BJT

salu2


----------



## mufo (May 30, 2010)

LO SE COMPADRE... MI DUDA CON RESPECTO A LA POLARIZACION ES QUE YO SE QUE EN BASE COMUN SOLO SE AMPLIFICA EL VOLTAJE, PERO HAY QUE CALCULAR UNAS RESISTENCIAS Y COSAS QUE NO SE COMO.
como dijeron en el primer post



> Sé que debo lograr amplificación de tensión por mi salida de colector, y que la corriente se debe recortar un poco Ie=Ib+Ic, porque una parte chica se va por la base y otra al colector, en dónde tengo la salida, pero ser casi la misma.
> 
> ¿podría alguien mostrarme o sugeirme como lograr la polarización con una sola fuente?



espero que ahora se entienda


----------



## HADES (Jun 2, 2010)

Mira colega no seria mejor que subas un esquema completo de lo que queres o pretendes hacer con un transistor en base comun porque por darte una idea o ejemplo en base comun se puede variar voltage para una fuente variable de voltage pero que es el conjunto o el circuito con celdas solares??


----------



## mufo (Jun 2, 2010)

maestro si tuviera un esquema no estaria pidiendo esta ayudaa =)
la verdad es que en esto de transistores estoy comenzando

Quiero saber si se puede elevar el voltaje de una celda solar que entrega 0.5Vdc 6A, por asi decirlo, sacrificar algo de la corriente que me entrega con mas voltaje. se que la config. base comun eleva solamente voltaje por eso era la consulta


----------



## su35 (Jun 3, 2010)

♣hola, mira yo utilizo esa configuracion para realizar reguladores series o seguidor emisor de bajo amperaje.
la tencion no regulada entra por colector y sale regulada por emisor.
en la base se coloca un diodo zener del valor que nececites conectado entre base y tierra.
entre colector y base se coloca una resistencia de polarizacion de base. y eso es todo.no te pongo el esquema porque no se como importarlo de mi simulador( electronics workbench) a este mensaje.
 espero te sirva esto. nos comunicamos.


----------



## BKAR (Jun 20, 2012)

creo que ya estoy algo grande para preguntar, pero porque cuando se enseña amplificadores con transistores, me refiero en centros de estudios, siempre ponen a los capacitores C--->"infinito"
en ejemplos como en base comun etc, cuando se analiza en AC, porque infinito?
, yo lo veo absurdo, sin entrar en el analisis normal del circuito, solo esa pequeña duda...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 20, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> creo que ya estoy algo grande para preguntar, pero porque cuando se enseña amplificadores con transistores, me refiero en centros de estudios, siempre ponen a los capacitores C--->"infinito"
> en ejemplos como en base comun etc, cuando se analiza en AC, porque infinito?
> , yo lo veo absurdo, sin entrar en el analisis normal del circuito, solo esa pequeña duda...



Para facilitar los cálculos y no tener que hacer un análisis más complejo:

- En DC -> se analiza el circuito una vez pasado el transitorio de los capacitores (ya cargados), por lo tanto a partir de ahí su impedancia respecto a la continua es infinita.

- En AC -> para facilitar el cálculo se toma que los capacitores "NO" afectan al modelo del transistor en frecuencias bajas y simplemente se los toma como un "corto", por lo tanto su impedancia es "0". Esto no es taaaan así, ya que esos capacitores afectan tanto la frecuencia de corte inferior como la frecuencia de corte superior (osea ancho de banda del amplificador), pero ese análisis suele ser un tanto complejo.


----------



## BKAR (Jun 20, 2012)

va!, entonces por monadas le ponen C--->infinito, pd:si se como se analizan los circuitos...
viéndolo si fuera un capacitor de valor infinito este nunca se cargaria en lo mas minimo si fuera en DC...
lo cual es imposible en la realidad, y en ac es un tanto similar...
entonces, a quien se le ocurrio C-->"infinito"?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 20, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> va!, entonces por monadas le ponen C--->infinito, pd:si se como se analizan los circuitos...
> viéndolo si fuera un capacitor de valor infinito este nunca se cargaria en lo mas minimo si fuera en DC...
> lo cual es imposible en la realidad, y en ac es un tanto similar...
> entonces, a quien se le ocurrio C-->"infinito"?



La verdad nunca escuche eso de "C--> infinito", si "Xc-->infinito en DC" y "Xc--> 0 en AC".


----------

